# Relocating... How's the cycling in Chattanooga, Knoxville, or Greenville?



## new2rd

So, I'm looking at relocating next summer. Although I can't base my move on cycling, I'm interested in what these places have to offer. Are there good roads, bike lanes, some climbing? Good bike shops with group rides?


----------



## 202cycle

Chattanooga is threatening to be the next big cycling hot spot.


----------



## oldroadie_nc

All 3 offer access to excellent mtb and road cycling, especially hills and mountains. However, if you want to live within the metropolitan area and be able to jump on your road bike and head out (safely) in any direction for nice back roads, I think Knoxville would be at the bottom of the list.


----------



## Breitling

As of now, Greenville's the best of the three...Chattanooga is pretty good too, but there are a million reasons not to move there (one of the top 10 violent crime rates in the country to start)...Greenville's got a huge cycling scene and food scene


----------



## new2rd

Breitling said:


> As of now, Greenville's the best of the three...Chattanooga is pretty good too, but there are a million reasons not to move there (one of the top 10 violent crime rates in the country to start)...Greenville's got a huge cycling scene and food scene


I'm taking it that you live in Greenville? My wife and I are going to visit all three places the beginning of the year. Any area's in particular I should visit? Neighborhoods? or even outside towns that are close by? 

Thanks. The more I research and talking to people, it sounds like Greenville is a really nice place, but I've heard good things about Knoxville also.


----------



## Breitling

new2rd said:


> I'm taking it that you live in Greenville? My wife and I are going to visit all three places the beginning of the year. Any area's in particular I should visit? Neighborhoods? or even outside towns that are close by?
> 
> Thanks. The more I research and talking to people, it sounds like Greenville is a really nice place, but I've heard good things about Knoxville also.


When you come to greenville, definitely make sure to visit the downtown area. The North Main area (off north main street above downtown) and Augusta Road area (off augusta road south of downtown) are great neighborhoods close to the city. As far as outside towns, visit Greer, Simpsonville, and Travelers Rest. Each is nice in its own way. The shop I go to is right near Greer, and the schools in Greer are the best in the state and consistently up there in national rankings as well. Shoot me an email at rtgodwin[at]gmail.com if you've got any other questions. I think for the cost of living, people, and culture, you can't beat Greenville in the southeast.


----------



## jeepsouth

+1 on the Greenville area.
For a nice, easy ride during your visit, take a spin on the Swamp Rabbit Trail. If you want something more challenging, try the ride up and over Paris Mtn. (just minutes from downtown Greenville). There are at least half a dozen bike shops in the area, all of which offer group rides. Or check out the Greenville Spinners club. 
There are bike lanes, especially in the downtown area, and more are planned. Also, I have found that, for the most part, the drivers in the area are used to seeing bikers on the roads and I have personally had no major biker-motorist problems. There are exceptions, of course, but overall the bikers are accepted in this area.
The nearby Blue Ridge Mountains offer plenty of challenging hills and there are some flatter areas near town also.
When you visit, I agree that you should spend some time in the downtown area. There are lots of great restaurants ranging from extremely high-end restaurants to sports-and-wings places. Also, visit Greer, Travelers Rest, Simpsonville, or any of the other smaller cities close by. Greer especially has some nice downtown restaurants.
If you're a Mountain Biker, there are plenty of great trails nearby, especially as you get into the Blue Ridge Mtns.


----------



## brianmcg

The cycling in SE Tennessee is great. 

I would not live in Chattanooga or Knoxville. Chattanooga for all the crime. You couldn't pay me to live there. Knoxville, too many students from UT. Its great to go for games but the rest of the city looks like dorms. 

If you are looking for smaller cities you can't beat Cleveland.


----------



## new2rd

Thanks for all the replies. The more I hear and research, the Greenville area seems impressive. I won't be bringing my bike in January, but I'll be checking out as much as possible.


----------



## jeepsouth

new2rd said:


> Thanks for all the replies. The more I hear and research, the Greenville area seems impressive. I won't be bringing my bike in January, but I'll be checking out as much as possible.


Don't worry. There are plenty of shops in Greenville which rent bikes if you decide to take a ride on your visit. 
I suggest that you rent a bike, ride the 9 (more or less) miles from Greenville to Travelers Rest on the Swamp Rabbit Trail, have lunch at one of the trail-side restaurants in Travelers Rest and ride back to Greenville. You will really enjoy that and you will get to experience the area.


----------



## BCR#1

Yes, Chattanooga has crime, but no worse than any other mid size city in the south. I'm not afraid to ride anywhere in the downtown area, even by the projects but I also have a carry permit and I am always armed.

Bill


----------



## new2rd

Really anxious and excited to check out these places. We also added Maryville, Alcoa, and Seymour to the list.


----------



## tkjohnson21

I live in Chattanooga and like it. Lots of good riding that is nowhere near the rough parts of town.


----------



## new2rd

tkjohnson21 said:


> I live in Chattanooga and like it. Lots of good riding that is nowhere near the rough parts of town.


TK,

What parts should I look at as far as living and what should I avoid?

Thanks


----------



## newsman787

I am in Chattanooga and I think you'll find the biking variety excellent. Great support network increasingly backed up by VW, which has its big auto plant here. 
As for neighborhoods, I can point to Signal Mountain as worthy of a look. With 3 State 3 Mountain, the big championships to be hosted beginning this summer, biking will only get bigger in Chattanooga.


----------



## BCR#1

new2rd said:


> TK,
> 
> What parts should I look at as far as living and what should I avoid?
> 
> Thanks


My picks would be Soddy Daisy or Ooltewah. Signal Mountain would work except for during severe weather in the winter. Of the three roads up the mountain, only one is kept open due to snow/ice conditions.


----------



## new2rd

Spent a few days in the Greenville area. Loved how much there was to do and how easy you can get around to different areas. Paris Mt was nice along with all the towns in the area. However, from a cycling point of view the town doesn't seem very bike friendly; lots of two lane roads without a shoulder. I might be spoiled with country roads and little traffic, but my first impression has me concerned about leaving from my garage for a ride. The rest of the area was perfect and it seems you can get a lot of house without spending too much.
I'm in Knoxville now. Today we are looking at different areas starting in Maryville.


----------



## tuck

The Chattanooga area is a GREAT place for cycling. You've got Chattanooga itself and the counties all around it...especially in North Georgia.

Last season, I rode in 19 centuries, all of them in the southeast. And I can tell you with all sincerity that Chattanooga is one of the best places in the southeast for cycling. Just be prepared to do some climbing if you want to see the whole area. 

And for the comments about Chattanooga and "all the crime". WTF? IF you are riding in the projects looking for drugs or something along those lines, then yeah...you need to worry about getting mugged and/or shot. Other than that, there's no crime worse here than any other city in the region. 

One last thing, for what it's worth... Chattanooga is going to be hosting the 2013 thru 2015 USA Pro Cycling and TT races. This was announced last year sometime. Really looking forward to it!

*Doubtful that Chattanooga is such a BAD, nasty, crime-ridden area IF USA is going to be hosting such big events, wouldn't you say?


----------



## new2rd

Thanks everyone for all the information. All three places would be great to relocate for different reasons, but the Greenville area wins. I had a great trip seeing new areas and wishing I had my bike especially when the weather hit 65 one day. The one thing that I noticed in both Greenville and Knoxville was the lack of shoulders. The roads weren't very bicycle friendly. For now I look forward to getting in on some group rides this summer heading to Paris Mt.


----------



## zencadence

+1 on Greenville. 

Another advantage is the proximity to Asheville. I live in Western NC and there are some great road rides around Asheville/Hendersonville/Brevard and world class mountain biking. Greenville is 30 min drive to Hendersonville 35-45 mins to downtown Asheville or Brevard. 

I do agree on the lack of shoulders. Wish that it could be improved, but we have a long way to go before we're Colorado or Oregon. City of Asheville has really done a great job of adding bike lanes though-- but the great rides are out in the country.


----------

